
Why We Find Self-Driving Cars So Scary by Dr Jerry Kaplan - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-we-find-self-driving-cars-so-scary-1527784724
======
jayamihan57
Perceived being not safe and inability to assure the user about Safety and
other related matters

